# Techtonics Exhaust System Dual Mufflers



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

<center>








































</center>
my car is in the shop right getting some body work done, im going to install it probably by friday or saturday and then i'll have sound clips and pics


----------



## 860redrabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

how much n where you order from?


----------



## Suzukiracing003 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Techtonics Exhaust System Dual Mufflers (jetta2pointfive)*

Very nice, sound clips please!!!!!!!!


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

2 mufflers????? WHY?


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*

i got it for $700 and from gprtuning.com they gave me no problems what so ever it got here in like less than a week, they email you all the shipping information and tracking number, i definetly recommend them.

_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_2 mufflers????? WHY? 


dont want it to be loud at all


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

so then why even have a sound clip? what are we listening to if its almost stock quiet?


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_so then why even have a sound clip? what are we listening to if its almost stock quiet? 

dont listen to anything then


----------



## Giuliano1711 (Jul 15, 2005)

I personally don't like really loud exhausts but i mean the whole point is to give it a louder sound.. so y spend 700$ for almost stock sound.. my 0.02$


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Giuliano1711)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giuliano1711* »_I personally don't like really loud exhausts but i mean the whole point is to give it a louder sound.. so y spend 700$ for almost stock sound.. my 0.02$

Ever think people purchase exhaust SYSTEMS (Not mufflers) for performance and not sound? I'll take 12Hp over a loud muffler with 3hp anyday.


----------



## Giuliano1711 (Jul 15, 2005)

Good point... anyways keep us posted with that sound clip


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

is this for the rabbit?


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (nightshift1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nightshift1983* »_is this for the rabbit?

nope for the jetta, and im yet to install it because the fu*king body shop is taking forever to finish my car they say it would be done by thursday and now they're saying by tuesday next week


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

any updates
Yev


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (Yevi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yevi* »_any updates
Yev

yea i FINALLY got my car back today but it was too late to install it, so ima wake up early tommorow and take it to get installed


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

i finally installed it, i took vid's of before and after here you go. enjoy!
*STOCK*








http://media.putfile.com/Jetta-stock-inside
http://media.putfile.com/Jetta-Stock-exhaust
*After*
















http://media.putfile.com/Techtonics-Exhaust-inside
http://media.putfile.com/Jetta-techtonics-exhaus
http://www.putfile.com/jetta2pointfive (go there to see all videos)
http://media.putfile.com/exhaust--31
videos of HID's and LED's
http://media.putfile.com/HIDs-on-and-off
http://media.putfile.com/changing-interior-LEDs
http://media.putfile.com/leds-blue



_Modified by jetta2pointfive at 11:37 AM 12-16-2006_


----------



## Suzukiracing003 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

Very Nice!!!


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks for posting the videos. I like the slight sound difference, its quite nice.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

sounds great. pretty loud for 2 mufflers also. im kinda scared at what the single muffler system would sound like. might be a little too loud.


----------



## vduberic (Aug 22, 2006)

it sounds great. thanks for the videos


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

very nice thanks for the videos. how long did the instal take?


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (thedriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thedriver* »_very nice thanks for the videos. how long did the instal take? 

thanks, like 25minutes tops they did it really fast


----------



## Bunny Lover (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

any increase in performace? Sounds really good, thanks for the vids.


----------



## Invigor (Apr 13, 2005)

holy cow, that sounds fantastic!


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (Invigor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Invigor* »_holy cow, that sounds fantastic!

bump


----------



## mrshl13 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

Any chance you can get those suitcases cut open? Are they turbo-style? I'm guessing any real performance difference would come from straight-through design mufflers like Borla, Dynomax or Magnaflow sell vs the piping. The stock piping looks madrel bent with no kinks and it's got plenty of diameter for < 200 HP.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (mrshl13)*

did your stock exhaust have to but cut off?


----------



## thecarp (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (5_Cent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_did your stock exhaust have to but cut off?

yea, i really want to know this.


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

no, the stock system doesn't need to be cut at all to remove it.


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaptinkangaru* »_no, the stock system doesn't need to be cut at all to remove it.


Just a quick note:
On Rabbit/GTIs you do not have to cut the stock system to remove it. On Jettas/GLIs you do (it goes over the rear suspension)


----------



## thecarp (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (Dean F)*

geez, are there any exhausts out there for the mkv jettas that you don't have to cut off the stock exhaust?


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (thecarp)*

the stock exhaust is the one needing to be cut, not the aftermarket one.


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_the stock exhaust is the one needing to be cut, not the aftermarket one.

I haven't tried this, but it should be possible to remove the stock system without cutting it by lowering one side (or the entire) rear suspension. This would require disconnecting the rear brakelines and re-bleeding the system, you would also need to have the rear of the car re-aligned afterwards.
Cutting it is not such a bad option, it can always be sleeved and put back on later.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (Dean F)*

thanks for the good info Dean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

very nice set up


----------

